# Master Liang De Hua in Europe in Fall 2019



## Oliviu (Nov 7, 2019)

Dear Taiji-lovers,




I have invited the Taiji Quan Master Liang De Hua to hold a workshop in Vienna on the weekend of 29 November to 1 December 2019. The main focus will be to experience and practice developing different types of “jin” or inner power through solo and partner exercises, Qi-Gong / Nei-Gong and Tui-Shou.
Before coming to Vienna, he will also teach in other European cities like Amsterdam, Tongerlo (Belgium) and Rome.


Further information on the workshop and Sifu Liang can be found following these links:


Liang De Hua Taiji Workshop in Vienna, Austria 2019 (Vienna workshop)

Liang De Hua - Mind & Body Internal arts International (Europe workshops in fall 2019)



I would feel honored and happy if you would consider sharing this information with your students and joining this opportunity the expand our skills in Taiji-Quan together.







Sincerely Oliviu







PS: for an impression please refer to the youtube links below



Channel with Videos of Sifu Liang on Youtube

Liang De Hua Taijiquan



Documentary about Sifu Liang on The Martial Man





 - The 5 Fists of Yang Style Taiji Quan | Sifu Liang De Hua (Part 1)





 - The history of Yang Style Fa Jin 發勁 | Sifu Liang De Hua (Part 2)





 - Yang style Fa Jin 發勁 is not a push | Sifu Liang De Hua (Part 3)


----------

